# Greetings to all.



## Rbrt (Nov 28, 2017)

Good day to you all, I'm Robert and I greet you all from the Netherlands. I am a MM from the Lodge L'aurore number. 9.
I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges. Gr. Rob 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings and Welcome!

I share your interest in jurisdictional differences.   I have come to learn that no matter what, EVERYTHING here in Pennsylvania is different from EVERYWHERE else!


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! Where in the Netherlands?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rbrt (Nov 29, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome! Where in the Netherlands?


South Holland, I live in the city called Hellevoetsluis and my lodge is in Brielle, about 15 minutes drive.


Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 29, 2017)

Rbrt said:


> South Holland, I live in the city called Hellevoetsluis and my lodge is in Brielle, about 15 minutes drive.


Thank you for the response. I work for a Dutch company based in Amsterdam and hopefully, one day, I’ll get to go to headquarters and spend a bit of time touring the country.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Nov 29, 2017)

Rbrt said:


> Good day to you all, I'm Robert and I greet you all from the Netherlands. I am a MM from the Lodge L'aurore number. 9.
> I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges. Gr. Rob
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Welcome Robert. It is always nice to meet another Brother.


----------



## SCStrong (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Rbrt (Nov 30, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Hello and welcome.


Thank you. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Australia


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 2, 2017)

Greetings from Texas! I have a brother from the Netherlands  coming by the lodge this week to check it out. Small world. Welcome my friend!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 7, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Greetings from Texas! I have a brother from the Netherlands  coming by the lodge this week to check it out. Small world. Welcome my friend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



He was from la complianse Lodge number 260.... that was an awesome visit...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rbrt (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you, I like to visit sometime in the future, please give you're Br. And your lodge The most brotherly greetings from lodge nmr. 09 L'Aurore. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2017)

Rbrt said:


> I like to learn about the difference between the various types of rituals in different countries also the difference in the Lodges.


Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. You have certainly come to the right place to learn things about Masonry. I certainly have!


Keith C said:


> I have come to learn that no matter what, EVERYTHING here in Pennsylvania is different from EVERYWHERE else!


Lol.


----------

